
Sense.io exits - williamstein
http://blog.sense.io/sense-joins-cloudera/
======
williamstein
After I made a popular post on Hacker News last year about funding for
SageMath, the cofounder Tristan of the VC-backed company
[https://sense.io/](https://sense.io/) kindly talked with me via video chat
about his experiences with funding that company (thanks Tristan!). I asked him
about open source, since SageMath is completely open source. It seemed like
there was just no possible way at that point (last year) that they could even
consider open sourcing anything in sense.io due to the funding strings that
were attached. And it makes sense given the motivations of VC, which is to
maximize the resale value of a company, which is largely based on what the
company owns, which is partly their IP.

Also, previous discussion on Hacker News of Sense.io:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9226717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9226717)

